
Don't Pay Your VC "Closing" Fees - wheels
http://babblingvc.typepad.com/pjozefak/2009/10/dont-pay-your-vc-closing-fees.html
======
Luyt
"Paying for the privilige to be funded" sounded to me a bit like the "own your
own business" scams which Brian Dunning describes on his Skeptoid
podcast/blog. see <http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4095>

